# Ähnliches Programm wie Picture It gesucht



## Dumbi (23. August 2006)

*Ähnliches Programm wie Picture It gesucht*

Tjo, und zwar kann ich keine Bilder bearbeiten, das Programm schmiert sofort ab:
http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6518/unbenanntyy3.jpg
Jemand 'ne Idee?

Ich suche ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, welches von der Bedienung her so ähnlich wie Picture It ist, möglichst Freeware. Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## ich98 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				Dumbi am 23.08.2006 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo, und zwar kann ich keine Bilder bearbeiten, das Programm schmiert sofort ab:
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6518/unbenanntyy3.jpg
> 
> Jemand 'ne Idee?



ich nehm mal an eine Neuinstallation hast du schon probiert?

Wann hat es denn das letzte mal funktioniert und was hast du in der Zwischenzeit gemacht?


----------



## Dumbi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*

Neuinstallation bringt leider nix. Das letzte Mal funktionierte es vor dem Formatieren.


----------



## Hombre3000 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				Dumbi am 23.08.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuinstallation bringt leider nix. Das letzte Mal funktionierte es vor dem Formatieren.



NET.Framework drauf??
Kann sein das das benötigt wird.

Mfg 

Hombrus


----------



## Dumbi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				Hombre3000 am 24.08.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 23.08.2006 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, ist druff.   
Keiner 'ne Idee?


----------



## ich98 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				Dumbi am 24.08.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre3000 am 24.08.2006 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibts Updates für das Programm?


----------



## Dumbi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*

Hab bisher nur einen Fix gefunden, doch der 
 - war für ein anderes Problem
 - konnte net installier werden.


----------



## ich98 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				Dumbi am 24.08.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bisher nur einen Fix gefunden, doch der
> - war für ein anderes Problem
> - konnte net installier werden.



kommt da eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Dumbi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				ich98 am 24.08.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 24.08.2006 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, da steht dann dass ich eine falsche Version habe.


----------



## Dumbi (25. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*

Mittlerweile habe ich folgendes rausgefunden: Das Problem tritt bei einer bestimmten PI-Version in Kombination mit mehr als 1 gig RAM auf. Zwar gibt es dagegen einen Patch, allerdings habe ich nicht die entsprechende Version dafür, sprich: Ich brauch ein anderes Picture It.    

Stattdessen möchte ich jetzt mal ein anderes Proggi ausprobieren, wenn möglich ähnlich unkompliziert und Freeware. Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## onliner (26. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				Dumbi am 25.08.2006 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile habe ich folgendes rausgefunden: Das Problem tritt bei einer bestimmten PI-Version in Kombination mit mehr als 1 gig RAM auf. Zwar gibt es dagegen einen Patch, allerdings habe ich nicht die entsprechende Version dafür, sprich: Ich brauch ein anderes Picture It.
> 
> Stattdessen möchte ich jetzt mal ein anderes Proggi ausprobieren, wenn möglich ähnlich unkompliziert und Freeware. Kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen?


Hiho,

schon mal an PhotoFiltre gedacht ? [/url]

oder

Paint.Net Probiert
Screenshot

oder
Cinepaint
Screenshot

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Dumbi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*

Oha, da hat ja doch einer geantwortet!  *g*
Paint.net ist geil, die Bedienung erinnert so schön an Picture It. Ich verwende jetzt Paint.net zusammen mit PhotoFiltre, da beide jeweils bestimmte Funktionen haben, die ich brauche. 

Thx onliner!   

Edit: Mein erstes Werk findet sich in meiner aktuellen Sig^^


----------



## onliner (28. August 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Picture It*



			
				Dumbi am 28.08.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, da hat ja doch einer geantwortet!  *g*
> Paint.net ist geil, die Bedienung erinnert so schön an Picture It. Ich verwende jetzt Paint.net zusammen mit PhotoFiltre, da beide jeweils bestimmte Funktionen haben, die ich brauche.
> 
> Thx onliner!
> ...


 Viel Spaß


			
				Dumbi am 28.08.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, da hat ja doch einer geantwortet!  *g*


schnarchzapfen


----------

